Ask HN: Most important stuff to buy for survivalists? - simonebrunozzi
======
strangecasts
Please read these:

[http://www.metafilter.com/78669/What-if-things-just-keep-
get...](http://www.metafilter.com/78669/What-if-things-just-keep-getting-
worse#2430771)

[http://ask.metafilter.com/76997/Where-to-buy-emergency-
kit-i...](http://ask.metafilter.com/76997/Where-to-buy-emergency-kit-items-
and-water-rations-in-Canada#1144184)

 _Don 't_ buy guns. Get first aid lessons.

------
dudul
A former co-worker of mine who was a survivalist used to say "The only thing
that matters is how many guns you have. If you have guns, you can get
everything else."

~~~
DamnYuppie
This is incredibly stupid. More than half of the US owns firearms, fire fights
are a stupid and dangerous way to procure resources.

------
DamnYuppie
Water, water filtration, stove, propane, solar charger, battery bank, and
cash.

Don't buy firearms unless you are committed to learning how to use them.

------
internaut
I'm starting to get the impression this outbreak of prepping threads has
something to do with America and not New Zealand.

That said I'm all in favour of it. Cheapest form of health insurance you could
buy really, next to a gym membership. I have some comments on MREs in the
other threads.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12946111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12946111)

